# Bay hippie outfitters flounder !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain Alex Bel put Greg on the flounder this morning with bonus trout ! Flounder run is upon us so call to get in on the bite !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

